# Pok?mon - Festival of Kings (Doujinshi)



## Lord Genome (Feb 11, 2015)

Posting here cuz idk where else I would but this is godly

Link removed


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 11, 2015)

keep in mind all this is a fking doujin or something idk who made it

theres 6 chapters that i can find but only the first is translated(the rest are in spanish)

SAMPLE PICTURES

MISTY



RED IS A BADASS



BLUE



RED STILL A BADASS



MOTHER FUCKING GARY(GREEN)


----------



## Lord Genome (May 4, 2015)

its been a while

link

chapter 2!!!


----------

